# GA16DE into 87 b12



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

Well I've been doing a ton of work to my Sentra lately and it's pretty rock solid now. I've gotten the E16I running very well and am happy with its preformance, but I have an opportunity to buy a 1991 sentra xe with a GA16DE which I would want to swap into my 87 coupe.

I haven't looked inside the engine bay on the 91 sentra, but I just want to know if the swap is possible first, and secondly will my Sentras manual transmission bolt into the GA16DE? because the 91 has an automatic.

ANY information would be very helpful! thanks.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes, the swap is possible. But, no, your engine will not bolt-up to your E-series transmission. You will need a GA-series transmission, as well as CV axles and hubs. Also, your engine mounts, ECU, and wiring harness must be changed out.


----------



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

Ahhh thanks brother! I think that's all the info I needed. So with the cv axels and hubs its a little more expensive then I thought since they need to be replaced on this girls sentra I was buying...

So I should look for a manual 91+ sentra then right?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

That usually ends up being the easiest option.


----------



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

sweeeet, just bought a 94 sentra xe for 400$ dude thought the motor was blown and it just needed a new injector(10$ at a junkyard) perfect compression in every cylinder


----------



## roadrunner-on-therun (Aug 27, 2009)

BeyondBiscuits2 said:


> Yes, the swap is possible. But, no, your engine will not bolt-up to your E-series transmission. You will need a GA-series transmission, as well as CV axles and hubs. Also, your engine mounts, ECU, and wiring harness must be changed out.








hey Bro...you're wrong. I did the same swap...as a matter of fact the oem E series transmission works a way lot better with the GA16DE engine...just a minor custom with some screws and you're good to go.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I would say you are more than likely wrong on the E-series transmission bolting up to a GA-series engine... the bolt pattern on the bellhousing is different. You might want to do a search, there have been numerous documented posts on how they don't match up.


----------



## roadrunner-on-therun (Aug 27, 2009)

BeyondBiscuits2 said:


> I would say you are more than likely wrong on the E-series transmission bolting up to a GA-series engine... the bolt pattern on the bellhousing is different. You might want to do a search, there have been numerous documented posts on how they don't match up.


Sorry...but you got it twisted....
I DID that engine swap in my B12 and I used the stock transmission...And down here en Costa Rica that´s a really common swap.
I can send you pics of my car if you want it...
The bellhousing only needs a tiny custom screw....we made it in less than 5 mins.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

roadrunner-on-therun said:


> Sorry...but you got it twisted....
> I DID that engine swap in my B12 and I used the stock transmission...And down here en Costa Rica that´s a really common swap.
> I can send you pics of my car if you want it...
> The bellhousing only needs a tiny custom screw....we made it in less than 5 mins.


You must have something different than what we have in the US, An E series transmission will NOT bolt to a GA here without an adapter plate and some serious mods. 
I would love to see pictures of what you have...


And Nickdoof
congrats on the Manual sentra!
You can use the Auto CV axles and hubs they will work with manual trans.


----------



## roadrunner-on-therun (Aug 27, 2009)

Well I don´t really know if I have something diff....I honestly don´t think so...
I have a 1987 sentra B12 made in Japan for USDM.
I used a 1991 Ga16de USDM.

So far I have
Custom Short Shifter
JWT S1 billet cams
Copper Radiator
WAI K&N
SE-R front brake kit
urethane filled mounts
Hot Shot Header
2" mufler pipe.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Very nice .
do you have any pictures of what the engine you took out looks like?


----------



## roadrunner-on-therun (Aug 27, 2009)

bob89sentra said:


> Very nice .
> do you have any pictures of what the engine you took out looks like?


Nissan Sentra Stock E16


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

question will a gamotor bolt up to the awd wagon tranny? had to throw a twist in there...lol


----------

